# Sunny - older male cat - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sunny 
DOB: Aug 2001

This is Sunny - a male cat who is looking for a home. He has come to us because his previous owners lived on a busy road, and they were worried about Sunny's safety.

He does have an overbite, which is why his face looks different - but we think it adds to his charm! 
Sunny is very friendly with people, and could live with calm, older children as he is looking for a quiet life. He doesn't like being picked up, and isn't a lap cat, but he does like a good chin rub. 
He can live with other cats, but would prefer a home without dogs.

He needs to live in a quiet area if he is going to be let outside.

Sunny had to have a few teeth removed on arrival, and has been neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and flea treated. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £40 for him and we will need to do a homecheck.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey UK

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
07515684921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What a handsome fellow! Such a shame he has to face the upheaval of being re-homed at the age of 15. 

I hope he finds a loving forever home for his Autumn years.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

chillminx said:


> What a handsome fellow! Such a shame he has to face the upheaval of being re-homed at the age of 15.
> 
> I hope he finds a loving forever home for his Autumn years.


The saddest thing is he has had about 6 homes, according to the last owners. Let's hope the next one will be his forever home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

